# First Time Bulking Diet, Is It any good?



## @FrankieStylez (Dec 10, 2011)

Age - 26, Height 5'9, Weight 147lbs

Had been doing leangains for the last 6 months but want to get bigger now and bulking on leangains wasn't working for me at all.

Workout 4 days a week, 3 rest with light cardio, usually training and a match.

Workout day meal 1: 2 rashers, 6 egg whites, 2 yolks, tsp butter, 1 slice wholegrain bread, 75g jumbo oats, 300ml 1% milk: P 63g, C 87g, F 36g - total cals 940.

PWO shake 2 scoops myofusion, 5g creapure, banana, snickers.

Post workout meal 2: 8oz chicken, 100g brown rice, Sprouts, Spinach, soy sauce: P 64g, C 87g, F 5.5g - total cals 660.

Meal 3: steak, mash potatoes, 100ml 1% milk, 1 carrot, Brocolli: P 55g, C 39g, F 21g - total cals 570.

Meal 4: 200ml 1% milk, 50g all bran, 1 banana: P 15g, C 62g, F 4g - total cals 339.

Cals 3206,

Fat 88g,

Carb 349g

Fiber 43g

Protein 254g

Sugar 87g

Rest days will be aiming for around 2500 cals, I realise the protein total is pretty high but I'm getting it hard to reach 5 - 600 cals over maintenance without using the foods I'm using.

Is the fat and carb intake too high?

From calculations on bb.com it said I needed 271g Pro, 271g Carbs and 61g Fat but I couldn't meet those totals without being in a calorie deficit.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

If you need 3200 cals to gain, then those carb fat amounts are fine.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

wow thats the same cals as me... 6' tall, 105kg.. or basically 100lbs heavier than you... you'll def gain... even AAS that won't be muscle...

Look at this way.. 1kg of muscle (2.2lb) is 25% protein, so really 250g. the rest is water (its like steak).

Now if you eat at MAINTENANCE... and want to put a kg of muscle on in a week- you'd need that 250g protein right? well thats about 35.7g/day over a week.

That assumes 100% of the protein you eat converts to muscle (impossible even with AAS), so lets say only half does (about right with AAS) so 70gday extra protein.

If you're already working out, and maintaining weight, then say you will work out 50% harder (doubt you can!) 1 hour workout with weights is roughly 400cals (well at my weight! less at yours, but lets be generous). so you need an extra 200cals of carbs/day- thats 50g.

so what ever you eat at maintenance, plus an extra 50g carbs, and 70g protein/day would be enough cals to gain 2.2lb in a week...

If you're eating much above that.. you'll gain more...... fat...


----------



## @FrankieStylez (Dec 10, 2011)

Vibora said:


> If you need 3200 cals to gain, then those carb fat amounts are fine.


Cheers mate.


----------



## @FrankieStylez (Dec 10, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> wow thats the same cals as me... 6' tall, 105kg.. or basically 100lbs heavier than you... you'll def gain... even AAS that won't be muscle...
> 
> Look at this way.. 1kg of muscle (2.2lb) is 25% protein, so really 250g. the rest is water (its like steak).
> 
> ...


So basically what your saying is I'm massively overeating for my height/weight and will get FAT?

I've calculated maintenance off a different site just now and it comes out around 2200 cals, that sound about right to you?

I kinda would have a problem eating much less tbh (but would) as I'm pretty hungry eating what I am at the moment, must be hell for you at your size.

What's aas btw?

Thanks!


----------



## eXalin (Dec 16, 2011)

> So basically what your saying is I'm massively overeating for my height/weight and will get *FAT*?


FAT. :devil2:

yes, if you massively over eat you will eventually start gaining excess fat


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

aus has a good way of explaining all the technical stuff but if like me it makes your head spin, start with your current diet and just add 20g of carbs a week if youv not gained 2lb add another 20g next week and so on then if youv put on too much lb in a week keep it there or drop it down slighty. I always keep protien and fat roughly the same and move carbs up and down. Learn to listen to your own body. everyone is a bit different.

Also a snickers for lunch? :/ and mash potatoe? Spose that means butter etc? try new potatoes with the skin on or better yet sweet potatoe.


----------



## @FrankieStylez (Dec 10, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> aus has a good way of explaining all the technical stuff but if like me it makes your head spin, start with your current diet and just add 20g of carbs a week if youv not gained 2lb add another 20g next week and so on then if youv put on too much lb in a week keep it there or drop it down slighty. I always keep protien and fat roughly the same and move carbs up and down. Learn to listen to your own body. everyone is a bit different.
> 
> Also a snickers for lunch? :/ and mash potatoe? Spose that means butter etc? try new potatoes with the skin on or better yet sweet potatoe.


Yea it does lol

I've cut the snickers and no butter in the mash just a splash of milk. That was a rough first try of the diet to hit cals and macros I wanted, I have lowered fat and carbs.

I'm gonna stick with it for a few weeks and see how I go 'cos I've been sick last week and ended up losing a few pounds.

Cheers!


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah as I said in my post earlier ITT, if you need that much those ratios are fine.

All depends on your metabolism at the end of the day 3200 cals is on the high end of a bulk for me, seems the same foe Aus.

My 150lbs younger brother is eating 3500 cals at the moment and barley gaining...so it depends on the person. As you said, tey it out and see how your body comp changes to see where you need to adjust.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im eating 3500 at 5ft 11 and 190lbs

i do 5 days a week training with 20 mins hit 4 days a week and im losing weight, my job isnt even that physical.

people are different. The scales have to be going up for you to gain muscle

0.5lbs increase a week is ideal in my opinion


----------



## @FrankieStylez (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks lads


----------

